# Auto headlights on during the day



## Green (May 14, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Anyone experience this?


I believe everyone, in at least the Americas, they are Daytime Running Lights (DRL's) safety thing


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

"Daytime Running Lights" or DRL for short. It's by design, and is supposed to make it safer as it allows others to see you.

So yes, it's normal for this car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you don't like them on just turn your light control knob to the left.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> If you don't like them on just turn your light control knob to the left.


That works, but you have to do it every time you start your car.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.lightsout.org/disable.html


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't turn off or disable the DRL, they are there so other cars can more easily see you. When GM first started adding them to cars in the 1990's seen an article that claimed up to a 15% reduction in accidents with DRL. Though not required yet in the US, I suspect soon it will be. If they made rear cameras mandatory in 2018, an actual safety feature that doesn't train you to never look around while backing up should be a no brainer. We are falling behind other countries, as this is already required in quite a few places. 

Daytime running lamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

On the coast here we practically have fog year round, the DRL's are great but there so many varieties out there. (dimmed high beams, auto low beams, front corner lamps, LED strips only, LED strips and mains, just goes on and on)

Makes me wonder what the spec is... I was hoping that the ECO with the front LED's would suffice.

I would love to utilitize the the LED strips and all round corner lamps and disable the dimmed high beams if I could. as soon as I track down the diagrams I might yet. 

What is scary though is that nowadays people are making lane changes and passing decisions based on whether or not lights are visible. ( there are still cars and heavy trucks out there without them designed in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have mixed emotions on DRL's, the way they work is using the high beams and are in series, cutting the voltage to each bulb in half. 

On older systems, used all relay logic to accomplish this using point contact relays with form C contacts, Cruze just uses relays, but controlled by the BCM with extremely valuable code store in flashram.

When average guys have problems with these, can go nuts, and the key problem is no lights at all, but yet to hear about a liability suit against GM. Another advantage of adding fog lamps, least you have an independent source of light. 

Have the same feelings with ABS, if a transistor shorts out energizing a fluid blocking solenoid valve, no brakes at all to that particular wheel. Or corrosion and stick that valve closed. 

Wonder if these kid designers ever thought about things like this, us older guys did. Yeah a 15% statistical improvement based on a study by some Stanford professor using a Commodore 64, and 14% improvement with ABS. Surprised they didn't use the same numbers.


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Johnny D Camillo, my man - to see if it's your DRL's and not the actual headlights, walk around the back of the car again at 12:20 pm (just kidding, do it any time during daylight hours) and see if the tail lights are NOT on. If they are not on, then it is your DRL's. If the tailights are on, then your auto headlight daylight sensor or something is messed up. 

The biggest benefactor of DRL's are motorcycle riders.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

If you mean seeing the icon on the dash of a lamp with dotted lines, that is the indicator for the daytime running lights being on. I thought it meant the headlights for the longest time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

S-Fitz said:


> If you mean seeing the icon on the dash of a lamp with dotted lines, that is the indicator for the daytime running lights being on. I thought it meant the headlights for the longest time.


All this stuff is in your owners manual, only 500 pages long. Was around in the late 80's GM hired a bunch of attorneys with all this liability BS constantly repeated. Should sue them for making the very basis stuff you need to know about your car because its almost impossible to find.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

13 and up don't have that light light up on the cluster. It annoys me when I do drive her Cruze.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> 13 and up don't have that light light up on the cluster. It annoys me when I do drive her Cruze.


I don't have a dash light for DRLs on. But I do have one for auto-headlights on.


----------

